

Chinese Hackers Suspected in Cyber Attack on Council on Foreign Relations - DanielBMarkham
http://freebeacon.com/chinese-hackers-suspected-in-cyber-attack-on-council-on-foreign-relations/

======
deeqkah
That's a solid source they have -

"Investigators said the computer attackers that targeted CFR were able to set
up a covert network capable of identifying, encrypting and sending stolen
information found in targeted and infected computers back to a secret command
and control computer."

And they even mentioned that Internet Explorer versions 8 and above were
vulnerable. I _really_ hope the AV companies or someone puts together a nice
White Paper about this.

But before that, i hope that IE vulnerability isn't a 0day.

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting that in several cases, attackers on political-related sites do not
attempt to shut down the site, instead they attempt to use the site to begin
surveillance on people who visit those sites.

This fingerprint is a classic indicator of an intelligence operation. Their
goal is more information collection. It's not just a bunch of nationalistic
hackers out to make a political point.

We are in some weird kind of low-level cyber warfare in the world. The games
the criminals used to play are now being played by all the larger national
governments.

